

Ask HN: When is the full list of Startup School speakers going to be announced? - aymay


======
katm
The full list is here: [http://blog.ycombinator.com/last-day-to-apply-for-
startup-sc...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/last-day-to-apply-for-startup-
school)

Speakers:

Ron Conway Founder and Special Advisor, SV Angel

Jim Goetz Partner, Sequoia Capital

Reid Hoffman Founder and Executive Chairman, LinkedIn

Jan Koum Founder and CEO, WhatsApp

Andrew Mason Founder, Detour and Groupon

Eric Migicovsky Founder and CEO, Pebble

Hosain Rahman Founder and CEO, Jawbone

Danae Ringelmann Founder and Chief Development Officer, Indiegogo

Emmett Shear Founder and CEO, Twitch

Michelle Zatlyn Founder, CloudFlare

